# Pls Help Me..mating Problem



## Vivi paul (Aug 20, 2012)

hello to all my friends here...i have a pair of chinese owl pigeon..
they reached thier aduldhood....my problem is the male pigeon is not able to mate properly...He jumps on females back,but not able to stand properly...but he tries many times and fails.....will it learn to mate or i should do something....

Please help me out....IS this normal...will it learn to mate....in That case how many days it will take....i have only this pair....

Thanks for helping me in advance.....


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

I think it will learn, Some of the fancy breeds do take a bit longer than the more wild types.
In how many days?.. I am not sure, Thats very hard to know, Just be patient and see what happens, Thats the fun of pigeons.


----------



## Vivi paul (Aug 20, 2012)

i just want to know that will it surely learn....or else i want to help it out....??pls clear
my doubt...THnaks EVAN...


----------



## ims079 (Aug 21, 2012)

It's not good to rush young birds to breed quickly. Some enthusiasts recommend waiting until the birds are at least one year old, especially the hen. They also need time to bond, because raising young is a minimum 2 month obligation.

Anyway, you could try to give them an elevated platform like this:
http://www.bing.com/images/search?q...0A866E108E4E90CC7101C700&first=91&FORM=IDFRIR

Or a similar box or chair? Or make your own.


----------



## Vivi paul (Aug 20, 2012)

Oh really thanks for helping out..but i am not rushing into this...i just wanted to know that is this a normal thing or not that's all....


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

Vivi paul said:


> i just want to know that will it surely learn....or else i want to help it out....??pls clear
> my doubt...THnaks EVAN...


There are no certainties with pigeons but I have only ever had one bird in my time that never fertilised an egg and he was 8 before he got to me, He used to try fertiles the hens head or side of her body, Could never flick the tail out of the way.



ims079 said:


> It's not good to rush young birds to breed quickly. Some enthusiasts recommend waiting until the birds are at least one year old, especially the hen. They also need time to bond, because raising young is a minimum 2 month obligation.
> 
> Anyway, you could try to give them an elevated platform like this:
> http://www.bing.com/images/search?q...0A866E108E4E90CC7101C700&first=91&FORM=IDFRIR
> ...


2 month min? Young birds can be weaned at 21 - 28 days if they got enough food while in the nest.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

How can anyone tell you with certainty that he will ever get it? If he doesn't, then get another male. Don't see how else you can help him.


----------



## ims079 (Aug 21, 2012)

NZ Pigeon said:


> There are no certainties with pigeons but I have only ever had one bird in my time that never fertilised an egg and he was 8 before he got to me, He used to try fertiles the hens head or side of her body, Could never flick the tail out of the way.
> 
> 
> 
> 2 month min? Young birds can be weaned at 21 - 28 days if they got enough food while in the nest.


What about the 3 weeks for incubation?


----------



## nWoAhmad (Aug 20, 2011)

NZ Pigeon said:


> There are no certainties with pigeons but I have only ever had one bird in my time that never fertilised an egg and he was 8 before he got to me, He used to try fertiles the hens head or side of her body, Could never flick the tail out of the way.


same as my pigeon but my pigeon used to have pmv but recovered except his head is sometimes leaned to the right


----------

